# 1961 Coppertone Continental Tourist



## Schwinn499 (Jan 27, 2016)

I scored this bike a while back, Islandschwinn sent it down from the bay for me. It was originally a sport model but was missing quite a bit of the original components, some of which I wanted for other projects. I put it on the back burner as I gathered parts for it but now I have everything to build it up as either a sport or a tourist. Since I have a '60 sport I decided to make a tourist out of it. Its not all correct but I really like it. The Benelux front derailleur is pretty cool for now. Now that its all mocked up ill tear it down and go through everthing. Should be a fun rider.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 27, 2016)

Now that one is getting into the hard to find category. What's the serial number?


----------



## jnewkirk77 (Jan 28, 2016)

Very sharp! I'd love to find one of those someday ... what a beauty.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 28, 2016)

Very nice,can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 28, 2016)

That should be a beauty! Really dig the front fork with the chrome and cool screen.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks guys.

Serial number is J1. Sept. '61





Pretty sure this crankset is correct for late '61. IIRC I pulled if off a basket case '61 a few years ago.





The only other Huret double crankset I have is of off a '63 Varsity and it has the diamond cranks with the Huret behind the crank arm.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jan 28, 2016)

Cool project Cody!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 10, 2016)

Some more progress on this bike today. I found an early huret front for it but it was for the larger seat tube diameter so I dug around at the local bike store and found a couple NOS huret shims. I had a NOS front clamp for the correct size so it all worked out well and I got it mounted up. Also dug up a decent huret pressure plate cover and wingnut to put on. Threw a chain on it, did a little adjusting and rode it up and down the driveway a couple times to make sure everything is straight. Think its all ready to be gone through now.


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 10, 2016)

After the Huret spoke protector thread I'm very interested to know exactly what spoke protector and freewheel (both make and sprockets) are on this bike! From what I can see the freewheel looks like it has a 28T large sprocket.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 10, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> After the Huret spoke protector thread I'm very interested to know exactly what spoke protector and freewheel (both make and sprockets) are on this bike! From what I can see the freewheel looks like it has a 28T large sprocket.



Nothing gets by you. Thats one of the ones from ebay and thats a 14-28 atom freewheel.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 10, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Nothing gets by you. Thats one of the ones from ebay and thats a 14-28 atom freewheel.




Solid or slotted pie plate?

Now, what's the difference between a wing nut and wing bolt?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 10, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Solid or slotted pie plate?
> 
> Now, what's the difference between a wing nut and wing bolt?








Depends on who you ask.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 10, 2016)

Just to claify, the rear wheel and freewheel are not original to the bike but were on it when I found it.


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 10, 2016)

That is cool, that spoke protector matches the freewheel perfectly. Do you think that bike originally came with a 15-25T freewheel? According to the Aug. 1960 reporter issue listing all of the Continental and Varsity parts it says those were made by Prior.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 10, 2016)

Ok, I know some people are wing nuts, but I'm speaking about hardware. 

Those pie plates are beautiful! Looks like no oxidation at all.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 10, 2016)

The late 61 Conti came with the solid protector and 15-25t Atom. I hope Cody copied all my pictures after I did the clean up on mine and can post them.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Feb 11, 2016)

Congrats on finding the early Huret derailleur and shifter parts. They are getting really hard to find in decent condition, and when they occasionally come up on Ebay they go for relatively big money. I've  been looking for a set of the wing bolts for the shifters on my '64 Varsity, so far with no success.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 11, 2016)

GT, if I do have those pics they are stuck on my dead laptops HDD which ill retrieve one of these days.

I was lucky to find that front derailleur, even more so to have the proper clamp and find the correct shim.

Eric, I have set of wingBOLTS that are pretty crusty but will work in the meantime if your interested. Ill dig some more at the LBS next time I go and see what I can stur up if you want something with some shine to it. Let me know.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Feb 11, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Eric, I have set of wingBOLTS that are pretty crusty but will work in the meantime if your interested. Ill dig some more at the LBS next time I go and see what I can stur up if you want something with some shine to it. Let me know.




Cody, I think I have a set of crusty ones. I would really like to find a pair of better ones that will look good on the bike.
If you happen to run across a set of good ones, I would love to buy them from you!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 11, 2016)

Eric Amlie said:


> Cody, I think I have a set of crusty ones. I would really like to find a pair of better ones that will look good on the bike.
> If you happen to run across a set of good ones, I would love to buy them from you!




I've had my eyes peeled looking for these kidney thumb screws since 2009. I've maybe seen three pair pass by on eBay. I wonder if that fake spray chrome would look good enough for these small items.


----------

